# New chicks have arrived!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Since my polish was crossing with my hens, well, he made ugly babies. So I got a new Rooster that I raised from a day old. He is a blue Maran. His first chicks hatched today! So far, 2 yellow, 1 black, and 2 blue. I will get pics when I move them to the brooder tomorrow. But here is a pic of the rooster.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very handsome young man.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cute! So nice and healthy too!


----------



## COchickengirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Awwwww!!!!! So CUTE!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice looking Blue Marin. Cute babies too!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

congrats on the new additions!!!


----------

